# My AVG is driving me nuts, only on this site.



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

This is the notice I get every few minutes


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I did away with AVG and went with Avast a long time ago. No problems since. Not sure what you were trying to connect to.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Your computer might be infected.









How To Remove Ap.lijit.com Redirect (Virus Removal Guide)


This page contains instructions on how to remove Ap.lijit.com redirect from Google Chrome, Firefox, Internet Explorer and Microsoft Edge.




malwaretips.com


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> I did away with AVG and went with Avast a long time ago. No problems since. Not sure what you were trying to connect to.


Nothing that isn't on this site. Don't know if it is a repeat or if AVG is stuck on something. 
This is the kind of notice you might get once a month when clicking on some strange. But this is constant and it just stops the computer.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

joed said:


> Your computer might be infected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like fun.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

joed said:


> Your computer might be infected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that, that particular file is not there to remove, so a down loaded their free program and waited for it to scan my computer, it found found 50 files, non of which I know for sure what they are and asked which I should remove. 
How do i know what is important?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

google the file names and see what they are.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Another thing to do is clear all the cookies temp files and history.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

From my past experience with AVG it caused more problems than it solved. And if I remember correctly it is difficult to remove....much like a virus.
Now I use Malwarebytes and Anti Virus One and CleanerOne Pro.
I haven't had an issue in the last 7 years.........but I am using a Mac now, not a PC and that itself resolved most issues.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Missouri Bound said:


> From my past experience with AVG it caused more problems than it solved. And if I remember correctly it is difficult to remove....much like a virus.
> Now I use Malwarebytes and Anti Virus One and CleanerOne Pro.
> I haven't had an issue in the last 7 years.........but I am using a Mac now, not a PC and that itself resolved most issues.


I have used them for 20 years, this is new, I have not had problems with them.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I went away from AVG many years ago when version 8.0 became the resource hog to which it was supposed to be the alternative. I went back to it about a year ago when I rebuilt a laptop after a HD failure and found it to still be that resource hog. I'm running much more efficiently again on Avast.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

AVG made me a lot of money, all of the folks that wanted free ended up with issues! Running win 10 these days, the only thing I run (paid for) is Malwarebytes. Wins internal product appears to do what it needs to do.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

joed said:


> Your computer might be infected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I down loaded the free program and let it play and I deleted 51 files it found. All seems to be good today so time will tell. 
But so far so good, thank you.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Nothing specific. Those "bots" may be used by advertisements too and don't always mean somebody trying to hack into your bank account or such. I also thought that this website switched to "facebook" kind of format with "likes" and such, so tracking me for ads potentials only grew. Kind of like cookies. I use firefox and adblockplus, and try to limit whatever ad tracking there are. I don't use it but I think chrome is similar. Free Ccleaner and paid malwarebytes. Free microsoft defender. I dropped free avg some years ago when it was popping too many messages, and the concensus was that avg was becoming a resource hog.
I also had to use online docx to pdf converter and at such times I always run ccleaner and malwarebytes immediately as well as reboot. Thank goodness it's almost never, and hope for the best.


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

I use free version of Malwarebytes. I think they are reputable company. No problems. Free version requires me to initiate scan. Paid version does auto scan.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Elmer-Dallas Texas said:


> I use free version of Malwarebytes. I think they are reputable company. No problems. Free version requires me to initiate scan. Paid version does auto scan.


Small correction: paid version is proactive and runs in the background and will protect you all of the time. Free version is not proactive. More than just "when a scan runs."


----------

